# "Bone hunters, Scavengers, free booters."



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You all know we're in here, you probably already know who by the posts.
Sound off!
Let's show the polite people what can be expected of not so nice members of our demographic.

Speaking for ME, MYSELF, and I here, falling between bone hunter and scavenger:
Geared to make it in a world gone to hell, sometimes wishing it would hurry the hell up.Firearms use proficient, Some hand to hand, was more dangerous back in the day but I can still hurt you.Knives and swords, know enough about blowing up and burning down to make a dug in target's life a living hell, I'm worse without a gun than with because I can build stuff, repair stuff, do stuff on the fly.every tool I'll ever need fits into a neat little medic pouch.I'm handy to have on your side too, not that I readily chose a "side" preferring my pack to be small and self capable.More often than not, I'm solo.My idea pf prepping is horizon to horizon, that meaning six months at a time.Being in this part of the demographic, a few weeks after the lights go out, we'll be sniffing around your communities with stuff you need or want for trade.deal honest and be nice and we will, making one of us mad on the wrong end of a couple of snipers can be bad.none of us are so dumb as to trade without back up.We're not the truly "mean" end of the group, we go get stuff, fix it and use or sell it.we're not robbers or raiders but make us mad and we'll be selling your stuff next.

Bone hunters:
The Scavenger elites, most but not all are former military and adept at foraging as well as fighting and likely in possession of exotic weapons and their most effective use and are quite capable of raiding if forced to.best not piss them off either, this group usually only takes what it needs and gets on with life.stay in their good graces as most have strong personal moral codes and MIGHT be recruited to defend you if your cause is good and of course pays well.

Free booters/raiders:
Every nasty, evil, humiliating thing one human being can do to another rolled into one mobile, violent, well armed mob.they've come for your stuff, your women, and maybe you and "Over your dead body" won't slow them a bit.some are ex military, gang bangers, thieves, thugs, etc and all were likely bullies before TSHTF.each group will differ from the next,but be assured,if they've lived THIS long, they're bad news on the hoof!dig in deep or better yet run like hell!they like to travel in swarms.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

im a sheepdog by nature, a scavenger that tries really hard t protect and defend and help others.... but dealing with wolves has left my skin scarred, my teeth sharp and my tolerence for getting burned low... 

be nice, deal fair, and live another day


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bone hunter. 

I'm hoping the last group of the demographic speaks up.bet they don't however.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I guess I'm a bone hunter. Don't worry about the raiders, they are all still in the pen awaiting their release post doomsday to spread joy and happiness like little elves.....from Hell!!


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I would go with scavenger/bone hunter. I'm not even close to having all the knowledge and abilities that I want (also not all the equipment) but I'm certainly doing better than the majority. Life long outdoorsman, life long physical fitness interest, and always searching for more practical knowledge. 

Magus, I would doubt anyone from the last category would come forward, though probably many (myself included) people that would do just about anything to protect family


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd be a scavenger. I'd head out own own after my supplies ran out. 

If I can't get the skills I need before Sh!t I'll probably have to join the raiders. I'm sure I'll have value there if they don't kill me for my gear. Maybe I can civilize them a bit.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Bone hunter. Been a long spell since I was a mad dog, it can happen ifin the right buttons be pushed.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Grey man, I am not even here


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

There's one.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

PopPop said:


> Grey man, I am not even here


Bingo!

Be the shadow on the moonless night, the mist that hangs over the sun, the quiet that seeps through the trees. Never be seen and be gone before anyone realizes you were there.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ninja. not the Mall variety neither!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm. More of grey woman/scavenger than anything. But if possible the one that feeds the bonehunters/scavengers when they decide to settle down and be civilized again. Not that aggressive but will defend myself if needed, but prefer to avoid trouble.

Would never join the raiders. I would rather not live in that world.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> Hmm. More of grey woman/scavenger than anything. But if possible the one that feeds the bonehunters/scavengers when they decide to settle down and be civilized again. Not that aggressive but will defend myself if needed, but prefer to avoid trouble.
> 
> Would never join the raiders. I would rather not live in that world.


Smart, might even be a good poked player...


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Smart, might even be a good poked player...


I'm a very good poker player ...

Middle aged women can be quite invisible, believe me.

Discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Homesteader here. Ya all terrify me. Had my turn running and gunning. Got a little place and am settled in now. Still shoot my guns and attend a course or two to keep my skill honed. But focused on doing and learning all I can to be self sustaining so that when the lights go out we will maintain the same standard of living we have now. 

My home/property is secured and hardened, because I know you all are coming. Cameras, motion sensors, lines of fire established, small arms resistant walls, safe rooms and escape tunnels in place as much for the current home invaders as anything post SHTF. For that we have a multilayered perimeter two miles from our property line set up by hard men who know their business to stop all intruders onto our territory. Hopefully folks will understand we need to be left alone, but I have no doubt the day will come when we will need to fire on our fellow citizens. On those who planned on taking from us what they failed to provide for themselves.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Bone Hunter. 
If I am given the respect and friendship that I in turn will give to those that I like, respect, and trust then I will have their six, if someone turns on me or mine or attempts to raid us, then may the Lord have mercy on them because I Damn sure won't.
It seems that the older I get the slower (go figure ) I get, but I get a lot sneakier also. I have the training, knowledge, and experience to give a world of help or a world of hurt, so it's their choice. If it comes down to a SHTF survival situation then as far as anyone not aligned with our group, the ball is in their court and their are no referee's.... Just sayin.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

Scavenger definitely, its what i do now!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

LongRider said:


> Homesteader here. Ya all terrify me. Had my turn running and gunning. Got a little place and am settled in now. Still shoot my guns and attend a course or two to keep my skill honed. But focused on doing and learning all I can to be self sustaining so that when the lights go out we will maintain the same standard of living we have now.
> 
> My home/property is secured and hardened, because I know you all are coming. Cameras, motion sensors, lines of fire established, small arms resistant walls, safe rooms and escape tunnels in place as much for the current home invaders as anything post SHTF. For that we have a multilayered perimeter two miles from our property line set up by hard men who know their business to stop all intruders onto our territory. Hopefully folks will understand we need to be left alone, but I have no doubt the day will come when we will need to fire on our fellow citizens. On those who planned on taking from us what they failed to provide for themselves.


Longrider why would you think or say "you all are comming" to the folks on this forum? I am sure that there are a few on here that aren't what they profess to be and would probably take to stealing and raiding, and would hopefully get their butts shot off.

However I truly believe that the vast majority of folks on this site would be standing tall helping you defend what you have just as I hope you would help defend them. We are not the one's you need to worry about, we are also getting our "stuff together" and preparing for the worst.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

oldvet said:


> Longrider why would you think or say "you all are comming" to the folks on this forum? I am sure that there are a few on here that aren't what they profess to be and would probably take to stealing and raiding, and would hopefully get their butts shot off.
> 
> However I truly believe that the vast majority of folks on this site would be standing tall helping you defend what you have just as I hope you would help defend them. We are not the one's you need to worry about, we are also getting our "stuff together" and preparing for the worst.


OldVet, I assume that LongRider is fairly new to this site and as such does not know anyone here well enough to trust us. I can't say that I fault him in his caution.

I agree that the vast majority of active members of this site seem like good people with whom I would be proud to stand, even if we do not all always agree on everything. I think most of the "raiders" have come and gone; even though we are a tolerant people on here, we do not tolerate scumbags.

As for me? I'd have to say that I am with FatTire (he's not all bad, for a Californian.) I have always been one to look out for and protect others, and am able and willing to defend them when necessary.


----------



## Wester5491 (Jun 15, 2012)

LongRider,

If all that is true then you have the best and most well thought out defense plan yet, but sadly most of the people in this world will be running around raping and pillaging... So at least there are going to be some people left to hopefully rebuild this world, and I am pleasantly surprised to see that the preppers/survivalists on this thread are going to live and are not going to be a raider and try to kill everyone, we need people like us in the new world.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Longrider why would you think or say "you all are comming" to the folks on this forum? I am sure that there are a few on here that aren't what they profess to be and would probably take to stealing and raiding, and would hopefully get their butts shot off.


My bad not all the folks on the forum. I assumed on a thread is "Bone hunters, Scavengers, free booters." "they" would know who "they" are. I have seen over and over again there are those who will do whatever they need to do to get what they want. Those with that me or mine screw everyone else mentality. Those are the ones who I know are coming to take what I have put together for me and mine. If folks move along, leave us alone we are all good. I truly hope that is how it plays out but my experience says that there may be a day when someone thinks their needs or desires supersedes my right to keep what I have.



Wester5491 said:


> LongRider,
> 
> If all that is true then you have the best and most well thought out defense plan yet,


Unfortunately we do not have the best well thought out defense plan ever. While anyone limited to small arms under a 100 strong will be in for a world of hurt. No doubt we can be overwhelmed, we could not hold back artillery or a committed well equipped military force for example. What we do have is the ability to stop most any hostile ad hock mob, gang or group and hold off any overwhelming force long enough for our loved ones to escape.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Good comeback and some very good points. I agree that there will be a whole host of folks that have not done any prepping or given any thought to defense, firearms, ammo, food, water, and well you know the whole survival ball of wax. Some of those types will be the ones we will have to contend with.

I have said before that if someone comes to me peacefully and asks for some food or water and they remain peaceful, then I will give them a meal and possible a little to take with them.

They will however be constantly monitored and won't know it, so if they decide to become "unfriendly" and attempt to "take", then all I can say is that I am sure someone in our group will probably be able to wear their footwear since they will no longer have any use for them.

I didn't mean to offend you, I guess I just took your statement to include all of us, also my bad.


----------



## Wester5491 (Jun 15, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Unfortunately we do not have the best well thought out defense plan ever. While anyone limited to small arms under a 100 strong will be in for a world of hurt. No doubt we can be overwhelmed, we could not hold back artillery or a committed well equipped military force for example. What we do have is the ability to stop most any hostile ad hock mob, gang or group and hold off any overwhelming force long enough for our loved ones to escape.


Good point, i see what you mean, a well backed,equipped and even more organized group of people, such as the United States' own armed forces would probably easily overrun your defenses with their superior tech and forces. But still if things get bad you have a better chance then almost everyone else, or maybe the worst if someone sees you as a threat, either way you'll still fight for what is yours which is a good thing to live by.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

am i the only one who would rather escape and live for another day than die for supplies and property?

personally i can reacquire those things later down the road, i know if i'm forced to bug out i'll be ok as i can live off the land , i'm just not willing to die and the subsequently have my family die over land and goods disputes....

don't take this as just weakly handing over my stuff in fear of my life, it's a based judgement of mine and the opposing forces..
if i think i might get over run i may just kick open the propane valve , leave a pilot light on and jump out the back and into the woods....i see this as a better scenario then fighting till you die for goods....

now, if we're talking about a battle for the greater good, that's a completely different story, put me on the front lines and lets have a go, i need to know i'm there for the right reasons though and a few MRE's and house isn't it. 

one last thing, i think everyone should have a notarized copy or even the original of the deed to their land/homes in their BOB , look what happened in katrinia...some people had a tough time getting their homes back and their we're disputes over who owned what house and in some cases it took people 2 years to get their homes back because they didn't have the proper documentation for the home...and heck if things get to bad you can always use the deed as fire starter..lol

so, i guess, I'm a flee'er , lol, though I'd prefer woodsman as ultimately i know i can go deeper and more remote then 95% of the population, hiking and crossing a couple of mountain ranges as the crow flies is completely different....


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

No Sir you are not the only one.

In defending our BOl, if I see that we cannot defeat the BG's and we will loose, then as I have said before at my age and current physical condition all I would do is slow the younger members of my family and group down if/when they had to bug out and more than likely get them killed or captured.

So both my wife and I have made a pact that we will stay behind and act as a blocking force to allow everyone else to get clear. To me it's what makes the most sense, because it will allow them to have a chance to make it and my Wife and I will be doing what parents and grandparents IMO are supposed to do and that is to protect your family. 

It's not heroics or bravado, it's just what we intend to do if that situation ever arises.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

oldvet said:


> No Sir you are not the only one.
> 
> In defending our BOl, if I see that we cannot defeat the BG's and we will loose, then as I have said before at my age and current physical condition all I would do is slow the younger members of my family and group down if/when they had to bug out and more than likely get them killed or captured.
> 
> ...


well in my mind that's for the greater good and it doesn't get much greater than that !! a worthy sacrifice as any, and would do the same for my kin if it came down to it.

i completely agree with you , the older generation should want to do that .....much like my generation should want to work for things ,have that sense of pride in doing a good job and carrying on the mindset that made America great with self reliance , individual liberties and respect for fellow man.......we can only hope, right ? lol

i just don't think stuff or land is worth dying for and am glad to know I'm not alone in this , as alot of this is coming across as "from my cold dead hands" , and if that's what you're doing, fair enough, who am i to tell you how to survive , that's you're job and no one can do it for you, i can only offer my views and experiences while trying to learn and try your suggestions and seeing how they work for me , i appreciate others input greatly, so don't take this as me knocking you , i respect your choice though it is not my own , in other words, no skin off my nose, lol


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

I will be pillaging. Mostly my garden. Also my cellar. That's about as far as my pillaging goes.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

SOUND OFF!!

Bonehunter here - no exotic weapons unless you count the efficient use of a sling when I was a girl  

As the third eldest of fourteen siblings and grandmother of twelve, I can safely say you would be hard pressed to piss me off (or my kin), cause where the rubber hits the road your done buddy if you are a threat to family!! Just sayin :club:


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Good comeback and some very good points. I agree that there will be a whole host of folks that have not done any prepping or given any thought to defense, firearms, ammo, food, water, and well you know the whole survival ball of wax. Some of those types will be the ones we will have to contend with.


Think we are close to being on the same page, my concern is I see so many whose preps and survival skills begin and end with guns ammo and gun skills. Where we part ways somewhat is my property line is two miles back from our perimeter. No one gets to see what I do or do not have. So I will be offering little or no help to others beyond the opportunity to keep on moving.


oldvet said:


> I didn't mean to offend you, I guess I just took your statement to include all of us, also my bad.


None taken I as I said I could see how what I wrote could be taken as being directed at all forum members.



Wester5491 said:


> Good point, i see what you mean,


Exactly, what we have spent a life time acquiring so that we can be self sustaining is worth defending. But no one is invincible so a back up escape plan is prudent. At least allow my loved ones a chance to escape and live.



Ration-AL said:


> am i the only one who would rather escape and live for another day than die for supplies and property?


For us it is not simply property, it is everything we have to sustain life. If I have learned anything, it is that becoming self sustaining with what we can carry on our back and cache at a secondary BOL is a far more difficult task than some seem to imagine. The difference between continuing to live our lives the way we do now in relative comfort and to where simply staying alive becomes questionable. So what we have is well worth fighting for. That said IMO no defensive plan should be without an escape option. As I have said I do not believe that any defense is invincible. If I must abandon our homestead, someone will pay with their life for nothing because I will bobby trap the place to burn what we have to the ground so no one will ever benefit from running me off of my home. If I must die so that my family can live so be it, but I have every intention of taking whomever kills me to hell with me.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good bunch of DNA to start over with, here's to us making it through!:beercheer:


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Magus said:


> Geared to make it in a world gone to hell, sometimes wishing it would hurry the hell up.


Is it bad that i understand and completely agree with this?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

No. its not even bad to feel that way if you're prepared to rebuild it after it does.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Magus said:


> No. its not even bad to feel that way if you're prepared to rebuild it after it does.


Than I must be bad because all I want to do is live out my life as I see fit, and in peace, whether or not it goes to hell. I sure would not willingly be a part of rebuilding this POS disaster we live in now.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Than I must be bad because all I want to do is live out my life as I see fit, and in peace, whether or not it goes to hell. I sure would not willingly be a part of rebuilding this POS disaster we live in now.


Lmao well said


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I am the Wind... _*Em drops a smoke pellet and jumps out the window, lands on junk outside window and stifles a groan, looks up to see and hear*_ (Hawkeye )Oh my.. Looks like the "Wind" just broke it's leg. 

But seriously.. I am the chimera.. I am everything and anything. I am a bit of all.. Jill of all trades yet master of none.. just enuf smarts to get me really in trouble hahaha.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LongRider said:


> Than I must be bad because all I want to do is live out my life as I see fit, and in peace, whether or not it goes to hell. I sure would not willingly be a part of rebuilding this POS disaster we live in now.


Good point.lets make popcorn and laugh and point while the useless breeders and former overlords demand we take action.


----------

